# Cheaper alternative Chaos Spawn



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Basically I'd like to have a few more spawn to use (have just 3) but don't really want to pay full price. 

If you have experience of this or can share thoughts on sizes of the following models,please do......

My thoughts so far: 

Plaguebearers 
Pink Horrors 
Furies 

These seem to lend themselves well to the original spawn design, however, I don't believe any are big enough. I have bit box stuff, can always buy 1 spawn kit to use the spares or maybe make tentacles from green stuff. Thinking, I could mount them on slate to lift them up a little. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I imagine the nurgle end times warriors (glotkin I think) would make a good base for nurgle spawn. Personally I use gal vorback, pics are in my plot, as personally I don't like the spawn models. For me they are too fantasy.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah as DaisyDuke said, the Age of Sigmar Putrid Blightkings are perfect size and look for chaos spawn. 

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-AU/Rotbringers-Putrid-Blightkings#


----------



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice one. At close to half the price of spawn these are certainly better value for money. I do agree that they look the part, too. I do like the fact that Chaos spawn are portrayed as basic creatures, however, these guys may give me a sense of desire to make them survive.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

